# Me and vegasgirl in Kemah Boardwalk



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

This was last sat, me and Tiffany enjoyed almost 11 hours of fun, walking the Boardwalk, going thru the shops, riding the rides, riding the speedboat called THE BEAST and getting soaking wet, eating good food and smoking a fine cigar. Oh yeah and getting stuck on the Roller Coaster (was a first time for both of us!). Here are some pics.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like ya'll had a great time!!! very nice!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice place, looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome guys!! Looks like you definitely had a GREAT TIME!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Aw, you guys are too cute. Looks like fun.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

looks like you 2 had a blast


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice flix man, thanks.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

In the words of Borat, wahhh wahh wee wahh!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like you guys had an awesome time! Damn, it looks beautiful there!

CD


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks like a beautiful place to hang out.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice pictures. Standing next to the old police cruiser is a classic.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like you too had an awesome time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Tx you must have a big cigar, cause vegas is one nice looking lady


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

:roflmao:


Lok17 said:


> Tx you must have a big cigar, cause vegas is one nice looking lady


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Tx you must have a big cigar, cause vegas is one nice looking lady


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
:whoohoo: :whoohoo: :whoohoo:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Tx you must have a big cigar, cause vegas is one nice looking lady


She is awesome! I'm just a lucky guy!


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Sometimes it's better to be "Lucky" than "Good".:lol: 

You both look happy together.....awesome!!!

Kemah is a great place to watch crazy Hiller pilots cheat death.:brick:


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice pics, looks like fun, and a beautiful day too!!!


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Fr8dog said:


> Sometimes it's better to be "Lucky" than "Good".:lol:
> 
> You both look happy together.....awesome!!!
> 
> Kemah is a great place to watch crazy Hiller pilots cheat death.:brick:


Frank is lucky . . . . AND good . . . .


----------

